# "The Royal" May 2014 (Mega pic heavy)



## cunningplan (May 19, 2014)

This was another place I used to fragrant many years ago, I've known its been empty for ages but thought it would be well locked up and never gave it a second thought. Then Friday afternoon onmyown came into the garage and said it was open. He was working nearby and noticed a broken window so had a quick look and took a couple of photos on his phone. As we both finished at 5 it was arranged to meet just after.
I had mockingbird and the rest of the gang on their way up for the weekend, I text to see where they were but they were a long way off so it was just the two of us. (We both went back on the weekend to go down the cellar as it was short notice we only took or cameras (I managed to grab my tripod))
The metal thief's had done a good job on the floors upstairs and the kids had done a good job on the rest, but all in all there is still lots of odds and ends about.
Had a busy weekend so will have a look for some history as soon as I can, one room though had been done out as the inside of a old boat (Mary Rose) but that was since the last time I was there.
On to the photos with the full set here

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/with/14214713672
















































































































onmyown in action 






and yes I set this up, too good to leave just on the floor









































That's all folks!! (bet your glad it's over)


----------



## Onmyown (May 19, 2014)

Fantastic set of shots mate, you certainly saw some different from mine. Great splore and possible revisit in the near future, big thumbs up.


----------



## tumble112 (May 19, 2014)

A nice take on this location. Wales and Belgium seem to have all the best places!


----------



## chazman (May 19, 2014)

good pics there. bottle of peepee in the pic after the first fire extinguisher pic if im not mistaken!


----------



## smiler (May 19, 2014)

Another one gone ere CP you want to tell that Tony fella he’ll get a bad back standing like that he took some damned good pics though, I especially like the one of the cellar steps, Many Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2014)

So odd what's been left! Cracking photos, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2014)

Great set of pics,different again from earlier posts.


----------

